# Ram Air Restorations manifold



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

How much better is the Ram Air manifold with a 2.45" outlet then the 2.25" It seems so minimal at 8%. Of course it may be a good HP gain for an extra 80 bucks. Thanks in advance


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Bigger is better.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Agreed. It was order yesterday and it has shipped.


----------

